# Where did the Tivo mini go?



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I was just looking for a Tivo mini on tivo.com. They don't show it as available. Am I missing something?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

It's available at Amazon.com, Best Buy, and WeaKnees.com (both new and refurb.), if you're up for alternate sources.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm just wondering if Tivo is discontinuing it.....


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Someone just posted about this on Reddit and I saw that TiVo.com/products/mini (direct url to the mini Vox in the past) now redirects to TiVo.com/shop with no mini listed.

@davezatz - hear anything?


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I wonder if just an oops or if they will add the capability to tether to a TE4 box with the Stream 4K?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

It has been this way for at least one week

Supply chain issues, or something else?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

A new model is coming. Confirmed on Facebook by an employee.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This is not good.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Huh? Why?

They’re coming out with a new DVR product. That’s GOOD news.

And if you want the existing model they’re available on amazon and Weaknees.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cwoody222 said:


> They're coming out with a new DVR product. That's GOOD news.


OK, I'll hold off judgement until I see what the new product will do. I'm betting it's built-in wireless and Stream 4k connectivity. My guess.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> OK, I'll hold off judgement until I see what the new product will do. I'm betting it's built-in wireless and Stream 4k connectivity. My guess.


I see nothing wrong with either one of these two. Actually good.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

It's called the Mini LUX.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

DigitalDawn said:


> It's called the Mini LUX.


Speculation or you have a source?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

cwoody222 said:


> Speculation or you have a source?


AllNet Distributing || Product Pages || MINI-LUX


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I am hoping that the Stream becomes the alternative with the ability to source the Tivo DVR


----------



## OrangeTurtle (Jul 17, 2015)

Usually good news when something is getting updated- but we have seen updates leave us scratching our heads before- Tivo Edge. 

the new mini (or mini vox replacement) Could be great, but I am now quite happy I purchased my 2nd mini vox a couple months ago even though I am not sure when I will really need it.

I say this cause the mini Vox works great (very happy with it) and can run TE3 (which I currently choose to use on my bolt). Sometimes newer isn’t always better (think Apple Mac keyboards from 2016-2019).

All that being said, as a current TiVo user I am still rooting for them and hoping for a good new product launch.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

cwoody222 said:


> Speculation or you have a source?


I have a source. It's coming in July. That's all I can say at the moment.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

DigitalDawn said:


> I have a source. It's coming in July. That's all I can say at the moment.


Dawn, I am confused. What is coming in July? I assume the "mini Lux" is a joke.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

jaselzer said:


> Dawn, I am confused. What is coming in July? I assume the "mini Lux" is a joke.


Click the link above. It's been leaked by a reseller.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cwoody222 said:


> Click the link above. It's been leaked by a reseller.


I looked at that link. I read it as:
Mini VOX with LUX remote.

I read that FB post and it says the Mini VOX is going to heaven and being replaced. I see that as a two different things. If that dealer had a picture it would have helped. Since the current LUX remote doesn't work with current Mini VOX, it would be a change. I guess we'll know next month.

It only took a dongle for the current VOX remote to work with the current Roamio.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I had seen the product that is linked. Hard to believe that Tivo pulls the mini from their online shop in advance of a newer model of the same thing being released. However, many years ago, so far back I can barely remember the circumstances, I was once wrong and I suppose, as unlikely as it might sound, I could be wrong once again:0


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

jaselzer said:


> I had seen the product that is linked. Hard to believe that Tivo pulls the mini from their online shop in advance of a newer model of the same thing being released. However, many years ago, so far back I can barely remember the circumstances, I was once wrong and I suppose, as unlikely as it might sound, I could be wrong once again:0


Perfection......so close


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

cwoody222 said:


> Click the link above. It's been leaked by a reseller.


That link is clearly old, and nothing to do with the new Mini


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

thyname said:


> That link is clearly old, and nothing to do with the new Mini


Why? Because the website looks like something from 2002?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

pfiagra said:


> Why? Because the website looks like something from 2002?


I agree. I can't be that old since the LUX isn't that old. It does have the old logo however. My money is on the earlier FB post, from TiVo, that says something new is coming.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Anything new on this subject?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

The Mini Lux is coming in July.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

What is the Mini Lux that you mention?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jaselzer said:


> What is the Mini Lux that you mention?


See post 7.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I am utterly confused by your reference to a mini lux. I assume that you are being humorously sarcastic, though I do not fully understand it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jaselzer said:


> I am utterly confused by your reference to a mini lux. I assume that you are being humorously sarcastic, though I do not fully understand it.


Sorry, I mis-read the query. I thought you posted Mini Vox. Mini Lux:

AllNet Distributing || Product Pages || MINI-LUX

Post 12.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Sorry, I mis-read the query. I thought you posted Mini Vox. Mini Lux:
> 
> AllNet Distributing || Product Pages || MINI-LUX
> 
> Post 12.


But I am confused as to why people think that TiVo has taken down their mini from the website for a mini lux version. That is certainly not a new product from Tivo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

TiVo confirmed the Mini Vox is discontinued and a new product is coming soon.

There is SPECULATION here due to posts with little evidence given that it’s coming in July and that it’s called the Mini Lux.

WHAT the new product is or that it will, in fact, be called the Mini Lux or when it’s coming is not known for sure.

If the new product is NOT called the Mini Lux then who the heck knows what that AV distributor site is talking about. That listing could be a new product, a mistake, or listing for a existing Mini bundled with an existing Lux remote. We don’t know yet.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Thank you for the clarification. I was beginning to think there was some knowledge of what TiVo has up its sleeve and I could not understand how.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

My money is on the Mini Lux being what is essentially a Mini Vox with integrated WiFi capability and Lux remote.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm a TiVo dealer, and I can assure you that there is a TiVo Mini LUX and it is scheduled for July.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

What is a TiVo Mini lux? A TiVo mini with a different remote? A remote that has google assistant baked in? I accept what you say but it certainly seems like a waste of development dollars to me.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Let's wait until July to find out. I don't have an exact date.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

jaselzer said:


> What is a TiVo Mini lux? A TiVo mini with a different remote? A remote that has google assistant baked in? I accept what you say but it certainly seems like a waste of development dollars to me.


What's a waste of development dollars? The product we know nothing about yet?

Let's withhold judgement until we see the product, shall we?


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

cwoody222 said:


> What's a waste of development dollars? The product we know nothing about yet?
> 
> Let's withhold judgement until we see the product, shall we?


I was assuming that a mini lux would be a mini re-engineered to work with a lux remote. My assumption obviously could be wrong.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

It would appear, IMNSHO, that the "Mini LUX" is indeed the upcoming/intended replacement for the "Mini VOX".

[screenshot redacted for privacy reasons]


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Mini-LUX-DVR-Extender/dp/B0893HBZHT


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

pfiagra said:


> https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Mini-LUX-DVR-Extender/dp/B0893HBZHT


Yeah, I've seen the half-dozen place-holder listings for resellers/wholesalers before. I just figured that since there were so many naysayers about what those listings meant, that an actual indication from TiVo's own site would be deemed more "credible".

No shortage of folks claiming 3rd party Mini LUX listings could "just be a bundle, not a new product", etc...


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

nooneuknow said:


> Yeah, I've seen the half-dozen place-holder listings for resellers/wholesalers before. I just figured that since there were so many naysayers about what those listings meant, that an actual indication from TiVo's own site would be deemed more "credible".
> 
> No shortage of folks claiming 3rd party Mini LUX listings could "just be a bundle, not a new product", etc...


Yes, I remain dubious of the Mini Lux claims. All these sites and references seem vaguely concocted.


----------



## Darrell Patton (Jul 19, 2018)

Instead of a new Mini replacement, why not develop the TIVO App that was talked about a couple of years past, and put it on the new Stream device? Make it proprietary to the Stream. It would be cheaper at $49 or $69 instead of $179 for a Mini, with wifi built in, and 4K capability.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

Darrell Patton said:


> It would be cheaper at $49 or $69 instead of $179 for a Mini


I think you just answered your own question!


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

They seem to still have them in stock. One of my first generation Mini crapped out and they are replacing it with an current generation mini (no remote). They first offered to replace it for 79, but I pulled the long time customer bit and they came back with 39. I was hoping for 49. FYI, I purchased the Mini second had about an year ago. They also do not want the old one back. Just got my fingers crossed hoping it does ship....


----------



## mdsd77 (Oct 17, 2018)

How can you tell the version of mini one owns (we have 2) just curious, thanks


----------



## Darrell Patton (Jul 19, 2018)

mdsd77 said:


> How can you tell the version of mini one owns (we have 2) just curious, thanks


There's a sticker with the model number on it. On mine the sticker is on the bottom.


----------



## mdsd77 (Oct 17, 2018)

Ok I see TCDA93000
Any help with what version that is, I tried looking it up, see nothing about versions.
And if a later version is available, what is the difference from my mini?

We run a Tivo Bolt, with a cable card tuner from spectrum and two minis, we use a MoCa connection of our own set up not using the bolt MoCa, nor the spectrum modem moca.(actiontech MoCa bonded 2.0 works great!)

I see the LUX COMING TO MARKET now, is that just a wireless version of a mini?
Any advantage except the cordless part?
(our minis are both connected to 720p tv sets)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mdsd77 said:


> Ok I see TCDA93000
> Any help with what version that is, I tried looking it up, see nothing about versions.
> And if a later version is available, what is the difference from my mini?
> 
> ...


TiVo Mini LUX is here

The A93 Mini, sometimes referred to as V2, supports the Roamio style RF remote. It's the only difference that comes to mind from the V1 (A92).


----------



## mdsd77 (Oct 17, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> TiVo Mini LUX is here
> 
> The A93 Mini, sometimes referred to V2, supports the Roamio style RF remote. It's the only difference that comes to mind from the V1 (A92).


thank you


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

One of my TiVo minis (TCDA93000) died and TiVo will replace it for $39 however, they are out of them for at least a week and they don't want my broken one to be returned. I presume they are no longer being produced. What is your opinion that they will get a unit shipped to me next week or any other weeks for that matter? Is there another model that would functionally replace it that they might substitute? I see they've recently sold on eBay for around $35 and up. I'm not in a huge hurry to replace it but don't want this to go on for a long time. Suggestions???


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

When you say that it died, does it no longer power up?


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

DigitalDawn said:


> When you say that it died, does it no longer power up?


It shows the TiVo logo for 8 seconds, then blank for 4 seconds, then the logo for 8 seconds, etc. etc. I did a hard-reset on it without luck. I substituted one of my other TiVo minis and everything worked fine so it's not the cable or power supply. It's about 5 years old. One of my other TiVo minis died at 3 years and was replaced.


----------

